# 2001 Fleetwood Southwind Fuse



## kmoore (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello fellow RV'ers

We just brought home our new (to us) 2001 Fleetwood Southwind.  We are so excited.  I just plugged in the used unit we bought from an auction and found that there is no power to the galley lights, living room lights and bathroom.  I checked the bulbs, not the problem.  I checked the fuses and they seem to be fine.  Any ideas??  As I am very new to this...i just want to make sure that there isnt a switch somewhere that I just need to flip. 

Looking forward to learning from you all. 

Kevin


----------



## JimE (Apr 26, 2009)

RE: 2001 Fleetwood Southwind Fuse

Check the GFCI breaker built into the bathroom electrical outlet. It should have a T (test) button and an R (reset button). Try hitting the R and see if you get a clicking sound and a solid switching feeling, if not try the same with the T button, if operational it should click and shut off power. If you do not get a good click reset click reset then there is either no power to the outlet or the outlet has gone bad. Check it out and let us know what you find.


----------



## kmoore (Apr 26, 2009)

RE: 2001 Fleetwood Southwind Fuse

Thanks...I tried that and it didn't work.  I have no power to the fan, the overhead light, or the vanity light. 

I think it is a fuse issue, just not sure how to fix. 

Kevin


----------



## Triple E (Apr 26, 2009)

Re: 2001 Fleetwood Southwind Fuse

In my RV just above the main door is a main 12 volt power switch.  You should have one somewhere around your door also.  I assume you are talking about your 12 volt lights.  If not, let me know and we will start somewhere else.  Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Re: 2001 Fleetwood Southwind Fuse

do the lights come on ,, without being plugged in??? if not u have one of two problems ,,, one ,, there is a disconnect switch somewhere ,, not allowing 12 volts to the coach ,,, two,,, u'r batteries are bad ,, those two things might help u out ,,, and u have 2 seperate batteries ,,, one for the engine ,, and one (or 2) for the house ,, or rv part ,,, but let us know back ,,   :approve:


----------



## rddog8691 (Apr 26, 2009)

Re: 2001 Fleetwood Southwind Fuse

I recently had the very same problem with my coach and it ended up being the batteries so definitley check them with a volt meter.


----------



## kmoore (Apr 27, 2009)

RE: 2001 Fleetwood Southwind Fuse

Thanks everyone for the advice.  Unfortuntately, I may have to take it in.  Other 12V areas of the unit are working fine like bedroom lights, dinette lights, over the door lights...just not the 3 (gallely lights, LR lights and bathroom). I have identified that these are three separate fuses in the fuse box.  Unfortunately, i replaced the fuse with another one that was working and still no power to these areas.  

Question - I am plugged into my house electric which is 15 AMP (with a converter plug).  Would these areas not work on not having 30 AMP service?  I tried the generator and they didn't go on with it on either.  

Still looking...thanks again. Also, no power to the Microwave.  This is a flip switch fuse and it is on..and I flipped it off and back on.  

Maybe this RV has a ghost!!

Kevin


----------



## hamdave (Apr 27, 2009)

Re: 2001 Fleetwood Southwind Fuse

On some of those units, there was NO transfer switch for an automatic changeover from 'shore' power to 'genny' power. You should try to trace your shore cable into the rig and more than likely inside a port hole you will find a plug that can be plugged into either the genny or shore power connection. You may have one like this. My friends southwind had a connection like that. Good luck

cheers


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Re: 2001 Fleetwood Southwind Fuse

I agree Dave ,, i have to do the same thing on my MH ,,, i have a socket that is built into the bay area where my power comes in ,,, if i want to use the genset ,, i have to manually plug the plug into the socket ,, and when i want shore power ,, well u know the rest ,,, but it does sound to me like ,, the OP might have a wiring issue ,, i don't think that an 01 ,, would have 120 volt lights ,,, some older models ,, yes ... but let us know back on what u find  :approve:
As for the Microwave ,, i don' think it will work on a 15 amp service ,,, but u also need to ck the recpt.. that it is plugged into ,, u may have aprob ,, there also ,, JMO


----------



## kmoore (Apr 27, 2009)

RE: 2001 Fleetwood Southwind Fuse

Thanks everyone for the advice. Hope to have a solution soon. 

Kevin


----------



## LEN (Apr 28, 2009)

Re: 2001 Fleetwood Southwind Fuse

The problem is on the 12 volt side, not on the 110 as I read(but I barely read) so if the is battery(12 volt) in the coach, is charged it's either fuses or broken/loose wire some where. Are you getting power on the fused side of the fuse box? If not it should be in the fuse box or before. Wires do come loose. If after it could be the hot side or the ground side. If you can get a tone and probe you can run each wire to see where the problem is.

LEN


----------

